# Ziggy trying to impress Baby...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Trying is the right word. Baby wasn't in the mood to entertain him too much today but she did watch him practice his courting skills and heartwings. 

Trying to look BIG






















































After that he gave up...lets take it slow...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Soon enough I am sure Ziggy will have Baby eating out of his hand (now that just doesn't sound right...LOL)


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Hehe, I'm sure a handsome chap like Ziggy could win over a princess like Baby any day lol!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are so cute!! 
Baby will relise Ziggy is so hansome,sooner or later

P.S Great pictures


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

lol poor ziggy. Can't Get the ladies yet. Keep it up and just maybe you will.


----------

